# Introduction



## cavibird (Dec 27, 2020)

Another new guy here!

Just joined today, I use a PK Original typically and I'm from Minnesota. I know what you're thinking how does a PK end up in Minnesota? Well I went to College in Little Rock AR. So mystery solved. I do own other grills, just prefer my PK Original.

Joined because I'm doing UDS research as my wife and daughter bought me a Old Smokey Electric Smoker for Christmas, and through the research I've been able to find this thing is basically a meat steamer. Now I love my wife and daughter and I know they ment well, as I always prefer to buy American made products and the Old Smokey is an American made smoker that was in the budget and her mother actually did the research to insure it was American made. But I don't need a meat steamer.

So enter my bright idea. The Old Smokey Electric Smoker (OS ES from here on out) is basically a drum. I was planning to build a drum smoker this summer any way.. So I guess my winter project is going to be building the worlds first Old Smokey Electric Ugly Drum Smoker.

Or at least I think it will be, I know someone here put the element from an old redi smok into a 30 gal drum but as far as I could tell it was the same basic design as the original except that it was in a new drum. No top or bottom vent so it was still a meat "steamer" as far as I could tell.

I've all the parts on order. A top vent, thermometer, wood chip smoker box, and I'm a gas fitter by trade so I have ready access to the rest of the parts I'll need. 

Wish me luck and thanks for having me!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 27, 2020)

Round or rectangular like the smokin-it or master built, they all do pretty much the same and most folks love the results.  You are right about the lack of vents.  For a smoker company that has been around as long as the Old Smokey brand, you think they would have incorporated vents.  But in such a closed system, there should be no need for a water pan to keep the meat from drying out.  Good luck with your project!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa ! Good luck on your project and remember to post pics

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 28, 2020)

I have one of those and have not used it in years.  Does not really smoke but steams like you said.  The cover is flat and moisture drips down on the food.  Also make sure you clean it good after use.  Since it is sealed traps all that moisture in.  Opened it one time and was full of mold.  Also hard to get to the bottom to clean.  When I bought mine many years ago there seemed to be a lot of people loved them.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow!  A PK original.  Haven't seen one of those in awhile.  I always called them the square Weber.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome from a fellow Minnesotan!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome aboard hope your project goes as planned.

Warren


----------



## cavibird (Dec 28, 2020)

Grill thermometer showed up today, due to the magic that is Amazon.








Had to center it with the sticker. As the sticker is 7/16th out of center with the screws for the two handles.

Next I started to attack the air intake set up. Decided I'm going to run a single 3/4" Copper intake pipe. I want the chips to smolder, so I don't want to introduce so much intake air that the chips start on fire.

So looking at the drum





As you can see I have more room from the back seem towards the left (counter clock wise) between element and that seem. So the hole is going there, and the hole will be dead center with the elevation of the element. Which is to say 1/2 of my 3/4 hole will be above and 1/2 below the element.






So I drilled my hole and threaded in my 3/4" male sweat adapter.

Picture of the inside with the chip pan in. I won't be using the pan, I ordered an extra large wood chip box and I'll be setting that right on the element. I figure I'll load what chips I need in the box and being able to throttle the intake and exhaust I should be able to make them last long enough to get that sweet smoke into the meat, once the chips are done the convection will finish the meat and hopefully get me that Bark we all want.







It was at this time my wife informed me "our" shows were on. So this is all the farther I got tonight. I think I'll be waiting to finish this until my lid vent shows up so that may be this weekend as I ordered that from Ebay.


----------



## cavibird (Jan 2, 2021)

I got impatient and just did all the work with out taking pictures of everything. This is final result, currently doing a test “burn” with the new watt burner.


----------



## cavibird (Jan 2, 2021)

The modification seems to have been successful! I have crust forming on my ribs after the first 3 hrs, no moisture buildup, and it’s still smoking.  I Just wrapped them.


----------

